# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Bất ngờ vé máy bay đi Bangkok giảm giá đến 20%

## vemaybayduyduc

*Bất ngờ vé máy bay đi Bangkok giảm giá đến 20%*



Đầu tuần với nhiều bất ngờ thú vị nhất từ hãng hàng không *Air Asia*,  Đại lý chúng tôi nhận được mail từ Air Asia  thông báo tiếp tục tung vé  máy bay rẻ cho khắp các đường bay từ TPHCM, Hà Nội, Đà Nẵng đi Bangkok,  Kuala Lumpur và Johor Bahru. Đây cũng chính là những đường bay mà hãng  Air Asia thường xuyên có khuyến mãi. Do đó, quý khách nào chưa mua được  vé máy bay giá rẻ vào những lần khuyến mãi trước, thì có thể ghé Đại lý  chúng tôi mua vé máy bay trong thời gian này nhé. Các bạn nhớ tranh thủ  xem ngày khuyến mãi trong hình phía dưới để đặt được tấm *vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Bangkok*,  Kuala Lumpur và Johor Bahru, lần này Air Asia giảm 20% trên giá vé nhé.  Thời gian khuyến mãi từ nay đến 27/9/2015. Thời gian thực hiện chuyến  bay từ 28/9- 19/11/2015. Đây là thời điểm mua vé tốt nhất cho các chuyến  du lịch cuối năm rồi đó. Đặt vé ngay nào các khách hàng thân yêu ơi.
+ Điện thoại: 0916 234 072 – 0912 134 072 – 0916 134 072
 + Yahoo/ Skype: phongveduyduc, tick1duyduc, tick5duyduc, tick7duyduc, tick8duyduc, tick10 duyduc.






Các  bạn lưu ý giá vé giảm 20% được tính trước khi tính thêm thuế phí nhé,  đặt vào những ngày đầu tuần thì vé giá thấp nhất còn rất nhiều. khi bạn  đặt trễ thì giá bị đẩy lên do số người đặt khá nhiều. do vậy, *Đại lý Air Asia* cấp 1 chúng tôi luôn khuyên khích các bạn đặt vé sớm khi mà khuyến mại mới tung ra tức thì.

----------

